
1Address: Ethereum Dapp to buy vanity Bitcoin address, available for “mining” - k06a
https://1Address.io
======
k06a
Ethereum Mainnet:
[https://etherscan.io/address/0x37a857e007ba6ae7862bc5ab1104d...](https://etherscan.io/address/0x37a857e007ba6ae7862bc5ab1104dd4396de7950)

Smart Contract:
[https://github.com/1Address/1Address](https://github.com/1Address/1Address)

Mining script:
[https://github.com/1Address/1AddressMiner](https://github.com/1Address/1AddressMiner)

